# 1975 دارة كهربائية (مطرجمة الى العربية)



## haci farid (9 ديسمبر 2008)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*​ 

*1975 دارة كهربائية مترجمة عن طريق قوقل لتسهل الفهم لجميع الاخوان *​ 
*و اتمنى الاستفادة للجميع ..(مطرجمة الى العربية)*​ 

*اجهزة الانذار و الامان*​ 

*مضخم الصوة او مكبر الصوة*​ 

*دوائر للصوتيات*​ 

*دوائر تخص السارة و الدراجة النارية*​ 

*تسجيل و الحصول على بيانات (DAQ)*​ 

*فلتر schematics*​ 

*وسائل الترفيه والألعاب*​ 

*الأشعة تحت الحمراء*​ 

*نقل البيانات بالليزر*​ 

*الإضاءة*​ 

*دارات تخص الاجهزة الطبية*​ 

*المراقبة الدقيقة*​ 

*دوائر صوتية مختلفة*​ 

*دوائر مختلفة*​ 

*التحكم عن بعد *​ 

*مراقبة عامة للسيارات*​ 

*الموسيقى*​ 

*أجهزة الكمبيوتر المتصلة *​ 

*المساعد الشخصي الرقمي*​ 

*إمدادات الطاقة والسيطرة*​ 

*الترددات اللاسلكية*​ 

*الطاقة الشمسية*​ 

*الهاتف الداخلي والمتصلة*​ 

*دائرة الرسوم البيانية*​ 

*دوائر التوقيت *​ 

*دوائر الارسال اللاسيلكى*​ 

*الفيديو*​ 

_الصمام دوائر متنوعة_​ 



*تحدير: يجب الحذر من الدوائر المستعمل فيها 220 فولط قد تكون متصلة بالعناصر الالكترونية مباشرة 

haci farid
*​


----------



## haci farid (10 ديسمبر 2008)

الردود تشجعنا


----------



## مصطفى ريان (10 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا اخى واقدم لاخوانى هذا التاب بعنوان Main circuit contacts
لرابط هنا
link is here
Main circuit contacts


----------



## ayham87 (10 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكووووووووور
ما قصرت 
عنجد الموضوع اكثر من رائع


----------



## محمدالقبالي (11 ديسمبر 2008)

:77: مشكوريييييييين على الموضوع الرائع اتمنى من الله التوفيق للجميع :77:


----------



## haci farid (14 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكورين اعظاء المنتدى


----------



## م.سارة (15 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكور , فعلا انو هاي الدوائر في كتير منها احنا منحتاجها بمشاريعنا او حتى كتطبيقات عملية


----------



## saam (15 ديسمبر 2008)

موضوع رائع جداً.....مشكور يا اخي ...........ارجو من ادارة الموقع التثبيت للاستفادة ..........
...................سااااام saaaaam


----------



## اسامة نعمانرشيد (18 ديسمبر 2008)

الشكر الجزيل على هذه المواقع الجيدة


----------



## alsaneyousef (18 ديسمبر 2008)

*



*​


----------



## AHMED_737 (26 يناير 2009)

عاوزين دوائر عن المصاعد و رسومات ميكانيكية ممكن


----------



## هشام نورالله (5 فبراير 2009)

اسف ولكن الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## قندس (7 فبراير 2009)

شكر على المواقع


----------



## المهندس محمد داود (8 فبراير 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## اشرف الدليمي (23 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك على هذا المجهود الكبير


----------



## tl01001 (27 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## elcengtec (20 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله خير مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور 
*http://img385.imageshack.us/img385/5844/fish9vg.gif *


----------



## عبدوعبدو (22 فبراير 2013)

مشكور على الجهد الرائع


----------



## Hakoz20 (23 فبراير 2013)

*موضوع رائع**
لكن لسوء الحظ الروابط غير شغالة ؟؟؟
ما الذي يجب فعله للإستفادة من الموضوع؟

*


----------



## ثامر خلف (26 فبراير 2013)

مشكور على المجهود الرائع


----------



## baseta (26 فبراير 2013)

كل الشكر لكم


----------

